# Bicycle exhibit featuring iver johnson



## Handyman (Jun 27, 2013)

In celebration of the Longsjo Classic Bike Race and Civic Days, the Fitchburg Historical Society will be hosting a display of antique and vintage bicycles and bicycle related memorabilia, the show will feature the Iver Johnson Bicycle. The rare and collectible bicycles will range in condition from "as found" specimens to fully restored "as new" bikes. The exhibit will be displayed in the new Phoenix Building Gallery located at 781 Main Street. The Historical Society will be open to the public during the Longsjo Classic on Sunday, June 30th, from 12:00PM -- 5:00PM. Don't miss this opportunity to see the largest display of Iver Johnson bike's ever assembled in one location.


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 27, 2013)

Darn - I'll be out of town next week or I'd head up there - sounds like a great opportunity.


----------



## catfish (Jun 30, 2013)

Did anyone go to this? Please post some photos if you did. I wish I could have gone.


----------



## Handyman (Jul 1, 2013)

*Iver Johnson Bike Exhibit at the Fitchburg Historical Society*

I did attend and there was such a huge turnout of visitors that the Historical Society decided to open for a second viewing on Wednesday, July 3rd, from 5:00PM - 8:00PM during the downtown "Block Party".   I'll post some pics here soon.


----------



## Iverider (Jul 1, 2013)

Please post the photos in the Iver Johnson Solid and Stolid thread instead.

Link in my signature below!


----------



## catfish (Jul 1, 2013)

Handyma said:


> I did attend and there was such a huge turnout of visitors that the Historical Society decided to open for a second viewing on Wednesday, July 3rd, from 5:00PM - 8:00PM during the downtown "Block Party".   I'll post some pics here soon.




Please post the photos! What were some of the cool things that showed up?


----------



## Handyman (Jul 1, 2013)

catfish said:


> Please post the photos! What were some of the cool things that showed up?




Hi Catfish,
As per the request of "Krautwaggen", I post pics of the exhibit in the "Iver Johnson Solid and Stolid"  thread this morning.  Check them out.


----------

